# can you help ID this beautiful fish!



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

I am wondering if Anyone can ID this cichlid.

thanks!


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

sorry the image didn't show up weird


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

Its because the cichlid you have is the Elusive Invisicorasitis Microgeoacarictapa(Invisible Cichlid) Shows no colors and I believe it hails from Lake Malanganywi, a very hard specie to see...:bigsmile:

Hopefully in time we will be able to see and understand this amazing creature, but until that time comes only you will know that you have one.

Cheers.


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

Slopster said:


> Its because the cichlid you have is the Elusive Invisicorasitis Microgeoacarictapa(Invisible Cichlid) Shows no colors and I believe it hails from Lake Malanganywi, a very hard specie to see...:bigsmile:
> 
> Hopefully in time we will be able to see and understand this amazing creature, but until that time comes only you will know that you have one.
> 
> Cheers.


LMAO. OMG, that cracked me up big time! I'd suggest that you quit your day job and do stand up.


----------



## Fish Sticks (Nov 4, 2011)

I literally just joined this site 2 minutes ago and this is the first thing I read in a forum...priceless...too funny Slopsta!


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Fishsticks welcome

Back to the OP I need to find my glasses so I can find the invisible cichlid


----------



## Fish Sticks (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks! I second that...but perhaps a magnifying glass might be more efficient  That or a really strong imagination...


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

the image didnt work ( as I posted ) not sure if the picture was too big or what. I posted it on the bcaquaria facebook page too.


----------



## Raf (Nov 6, 2010)

i don't see any bc aquaria facebook page????


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Slopster said:


> Its because the cichlid you have is the Elusive Invisicorasitis Microgeoacarictapa(Invisible Cichlid) Shows no colors and I believe it hails from Lake Malanganywi, a very hard specie to see.


 If anybody wants any, I have some of these for sale. Half price for this week only.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

cichlid said:


> the image didnt work ( as I posted ) not sure if the picture was too big or what. I posted it on the bcaquaria facebook page too.


try uploading it to imgur: the simple image sharer , then copy the


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

I wonder if anyone who gave me a [email protected]$$ comment cuz it wouldnt upload the pictures will actually know?


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

It kind of looks like a red zebra...but Im not 100% sure


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

Nope, the easiest way to tell an albino red zebra, they have red eyes. Regular zebras are orange. But thanks for the input!  i think Im gunna give up trying for an answer, it could very well be a hybrid, cichlids are knowen for interbreeding.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm going to have to agree with Brisch and say it's a Metriaclima estherae (Red Zebra) as well. Although some linebred males (a.k.a. cherry red, super red, etc) are bright red/orange, most end up pale and look like this:

cichlids.com: Red Zebra (alpha male)


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

However, red zebras are aggressive, this guy isnt. Red zebra-orange. Albino red zebra- this color with red eyes ( matches there temerment well )


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

How large is it in comparison to the rest of the fish? How long have you had it? I have noticed supposedly aggressive fish become quite docile when there are larger, more assertive tankmates.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

wow...what happened to my responses? It seems like both of them were deleted or something. anyways...i was saying that i think it's a male red zebra. i gotta agree with the other ppl too on here. my male red's color is kinda washed out like that too. he's still orange, but his color isn't as saturated as the female's. he could be a mix as you said, i've seen red's spawning with yellow labs before...so probably, i wouldn't be surprised if it was a hybrid fry from some other mix. 

my male's pretty aggressive towards the female, so i had to cage him up. my red zebra is one of the bigger guys in the tank. when i took him out he'd fight with one of the callianos males that i have. the callianos is smaller than him, but he's pretty tough, he'll stand his ground. 

oh btw, nice tank!! i dunno why the pictures aren't working anymore. they were up last night.


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd have too say they are correct it is a Metriaclima estherae (Red Zebra), probably female, looking a bit stressed and skinny which will add too the washed out dull color and lack of aggression .

I do not think your color is a result of it being a Dominate male, when dominate the iridescent blue on a red zebra does seem too overpower the orange, but that's not the case with this fish, far too small , and young and frankly doesn't look like a dominate fish at all. 

Not all have stunting orange, selective breeding can increase color's but in general a washed out orange is the "norm" I have females who range from orange too almost peach in color and very pale. Some are just ugly fish who dont get the best color.

Albino does not need too have red eye's, albino is a common term used (often incorrectly) too describe various amelanistic/hypomelanistic traits. You can have so called "albino" animals with eyes that appear to be blue/red/black eyes. Might be a factor here , but not what i think your dealing with. 

As for hybrid, Metriaclima estherae x Metriaclima callainos can produce a fish of this color. The dominate wild type Metriaclima estherae males are blue , so in tank Females will often readily except breeding attempts by blue zebra males. 

Female callainos can be pale almost pinkish white! The cross could easily produce a fish this color, especially if female. You cannot use the level of aggression too id a species lol has absolutely nothing too do with it.


BTW is this fish female? Can't see the fin's but it looks female too me? 


Long and short it's what you could label as a estherae "red zebra" with dull color could be result of a hybrid or just a dull fish. 
hope that helps. and keep in mind it's still an immature fish so the level of agression and colors will change drastically over the next few years.


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

Yea, anything is possible! He is smaller than some, bigger than others. He is not aggressive at all, its wierd, he is a nice vibrant color none the less!

Ya the pictures seem to be iffy When i origonally posted this they didnt even show up in my album, and then I gotall those bs repleys but couldnt post anything! 

I wonder if Tom will actually sell me 2 at half price as he said..?


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

I cant recall any egg spots... Im honestly not sure of the gender, I would lean towards male based on personality/temperment.

You think its stressed? Its really not that skinny, i think it may be the pic, iphone 3gs arent the best cameras lol


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

the female in my palm in this pic was very much like yours at that size,


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

Oh nice, maybe I will get some more mutts then, theres a male lab and two females in there so either way, lol im hoping to bread electric blues, and ruby red peacocks, if I get labs/ mutts thats ok, ive seen two of the labs dancing but no fat cheeks. They are still on the young side!


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

if you want too breed peacocks/hap's I'd avoid anything in the zebra family. You'll be fine with lab's, but Zebra's will kill your male peacocks and likely steal there females.

And In my experience hybrid zebra's/mbuna are even more vigorous in tank breeders then pure ones! 

BTW the yellow male below my finger tips is the result of selective breeding with a Red Zebra x yellow lab not a straight up hyrbid, it took some selective breeding too get the bloodline where it is but talk about a nice fish! and oddly enough now in a mix tank with pure red zebra's and they dont cross... the male "yellows" show no interest in orange female or yellow lab females , only in there own pure yellow females , which work's for me !


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

here is another good shot I just found in an album on my profile.


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

See in that pic's looks much more like a blue zebra or what is sometimes called "pearl zebra" which is same species but more white then blue


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

and not skinny at all lol, is the top fine blue/ white or orange/blue


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

there might be a blue tint, but i think the fins are white/translucent. and no as i said its the picture lol, these fish are chubby, and I only feed them twice a day, I can tell they aren't stressed they would eat 6 times a day if I let them lol


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

thats one of the down sides too MBUNA many very similar species, on top of that hybrids lol, once mature it'll be MUCH easier too id the fish. But after seeing the last pic i'm completely second guessing it being a red zebra, or even part red zebra, looks like a young blue/pearl in that last pic. 

Call it mystery zebra until it matures into color for a proper id lol


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

heres another shot, i see 3 yellow egg spots, but that doesnt always indicate male/ female ( as some say) does it?

any idea what the yellow/blue/grey one below is? he came from a mixed bin too. he is SO chubby lol.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

-DC- I love your fish!! any new fuelleborni? =)

cichlid, -DC- knows his stuff! hey, in that last picture you showed....i had to show you my callianos pearl.


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

Your lighting makes the color's very hard too see lol, side note/suggestion grab yourself some 6500k bulb's, or a "marine glow", well worht the couple bucks for a mbuna tank makes the color pop,

any way back on topic lol thought of an easier way to do this since you have seen it in person does it look like this (under the right lighting remember)

cichlids.com: Pearl Zebra << not my fish, My callainos are blue as blue can be


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

very close! the fins arnt that blue ( yet ) but thats probably it. Hopefully its not a brute when it gets older. I built a custom light for that tank, but haven't changed any bulbs they are just what ever came in the housings.


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

bingerz said:


> -DC- I love your fish!! any new fuelleborni? =)
> 
> cichlid, -DC- knows his stuff! hey, in that last picture you showed....i had to show you my callianos pearl.
> http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q170/rtilog/aquarium/263155_10150214382392382_516032381_7604900_5657225_n-1.jpg[/IG][/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

cichlid said:


> very close! the fins arnt that blue ( yet ) but thats probably it. Hopefully its not a brute when it gets older. I built a custom light for that tank, but haven't changed any bulbs they are just what ever came in the housings.


that blue is in the lighting, under your bulb's you wont see that at all just white's with the odd shimmer if the angle is right, also why your first pic's have more of an orange tint lighting is a huge factor !

EDIT : missed a couple questions, no eggs spots is not accurate way too sex at all males to tend to have more /larger ones but it's not accurate at all, and for the other guy can't tell from that angle, but more pic's and i'll try !


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

these are the only pics i have of him right now, I will try later but, he doesnt like sitting still


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

That's a fuelleborni, isn't it?! heheheeh, i love them fish!!


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

thats what i thought it was.....


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

Do you remember where you picked him up at?


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

yup i'd say Labeotropheus fuelleborn as well


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

Pet lovers in abbotsford, they dint get much in, but they always have a gorgious selection in the mixed tank.


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

I guess if it is infact a blue or pearl, should i be adding some veggitable matter to there diet


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Depends on what food you are feeding them right now. If it's a good quality spirulina flake or pellet (Hikari, Dainichi, New Life Spectrum), vegetable matter won't be necessary, but a little bit of peas or romaine lettuce every once in a while doesn't hurt.


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

Im using the nutrafin color enhansing sink/float pellets, they love it! But im wondering if Im meeting there dietary needs


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

same dietary needs as yellow lab's and all Mbuna, Chances are current diet is fine , the risk with Mbuna is bloat from high protein, labs are just a susceptible too it as zebra species, so if our lab's are fine then he should be. 

personal if your mixing Mbuna with others your best bet is too feed for the Mbuna, substitute addition protein for the haps/vic if needed. 

I keep an eletric blue hap, and several victorians in m Mbuna tank, I feed only veggies and Mbuna pelets, they Vic's and solo electric blue get plenty of protein hunting Mbuna fry. IN fact i dont think my eletric blue hap even comes up for pelets any more he's fat and happy on fry alone lol. 

Before when they were younger and fry weren't as abundant i would toss in some shrimp/talapia/ whatever the the pred tank was getting that night 2-3 times a month, the natural foods are far less lily too cause bloat in the Mbuna and gives the vic's/haps/peacocks what they need. (back then i had peacocks in the mix , by year 2 all peacocks were picked off! 

Hope that help's! biggest trick is not too OVER feed , mbuna will eat themselves too death if given a chance


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

Yup Mbuna bloat.... Shakes head little piggies. We feed two times a day, if they dont seem hungry, we cut the serving in half sometimes thats ok with them other times they still look for more.


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

My African tank is 99% Mbuna I only feed them maybe 3-4 times a week. I toss in one handful of pellets, i give them a good squeeze before i do in my palm breaking some of them up into smaller pieces and powder so smaller fish get some as well.

A handful takes the tank about 30 seconds too clean up. 

I have allot or rock work thick with algae for the mbuna too graze on, and the vic's and hap had endless supply of fry too hunt as a result. I find if i feed an more they get lazy and chunky.


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

Wow, maybe Im over feeding them! A couple of them are Chunky, maybe I will wheen them back


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

Every tank and species is different, what works for me might not work in your setup.

IMO most people over feed there fish though, keep them hungry and i find them more healthy and active, and although growth is slower i find they develop much nicer shape and color when compared too a power fed fish. 

I kept reptiles for many years and over feeding them is always a big issue, they grow fast and die young. When i got into fish keeping i sorta stuck with the same mentality , if you keep them hungry and active then you'll keep them healthy! As long as they aren't visibly loosing weight then your offering plenty of food!


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

Yea, im gunna keep the juvys on the same schedule, but wheen down the big tank.


----------

